
Show HN: VWO Deploy – WYSIWYG editor for making changes to your website - paraschopra
https://vwo.com/deploy/
======
paraschopra
Hello HN,

Often marketing and product teams want to do quick fixes to their websites - a
typo here, an error there, some additions to money pages or refresh outdated
information that is no longer relevant. We launched VWO Deploy help them do
that quickly. With a no-code, point and click editor, your business teams can
quickly edit websites by themselves. Teams wanting to relay information
quickly in COVID times will find the software incredibly useful.

We've decided to launch VWO Deploy as a free product till the covid-19
pandemic lasts. Feedback from the HN community has always been helpful (Our
other product, VWO Testing, got its launch here, 10 years ago). So, let us
know what you think about the product.

